# Welchen 8 Port Switch?



## hammer12 (11. Januar 2002)

Welchen 8 Port Switch für ca. 150 DM könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Was meint ihr zu denen, die http://www.snogard.de fuer 71 Euro verkauft?

Firma ist Level One, glaube ich.


----------



## Tim C. (11. Januar 2002)

*kommt drauf an....*

also was ich dir empfehle, hängt sehr stark davon ab, was du mit der switch machen möchtest, aber ich denke mal für den normalen "heimanwender" reicht so einer für knapp 80€ logger aus. Level 1 is ja dann auch kein noname, was sich in sachen support sehr positiv auswirken kann.

aber schreib mal wofür du die sitch benutzen möchtest.


----------



## hammer12 (11. Januar 2002)

primär zum spielen...
sonst natürlich noch zum programme, etc. tauschen

also nur für ein kleines netzwerk


----------



## Tim C. (12. Januar 2002)

jo dann kann da eigentlich wenig schiefgehen, wenn du das nur so als kleines privat lan nimmst. schwieriger würde die problemstellung erst dann werden, wenn der switch als abzweigung an nem fetten backbone hängt oder so


----------

